# CPT Garrett Lawton - MARSOC - Afghanistan



## AWP (Aug 7, 2008)

Blue Skies, Marine.

http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=12122



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> Capt. Garrett T. Lawton, 31, of Charleston, W.V., died Aug. 4 while supporting combat operations in Herat province, Afghanistan. He was assigned to U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command, Camp Lejeune, N.C.
> 
> For additional background information on this Marine, news media representatives may contact the U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command public affairs office at (910) 450-6499.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Marine


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Marine.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Marine


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 7, 2008)

Rest Well, Marine


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP My Brother.

Semper Fi Sir.


----------



## car (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Marine and fellow West Virginian 

Montani Semper Liberi


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Marine


----------



## x SF med (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP, Marine.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 7, 2008)

Rest easy Sir.


----------



## varsity (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Brother...


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Capt. Lawton

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## tova (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Captain...thoughts and prayers out to your family and friends.


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 7, 2008)

Rest In Peace,
Pro Patria


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 7, 2008)

RIP Captain.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Wicked1 (Aug 8, 2008)

RIP. God bless you and yours for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 8, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## keegant98 (Aug 8, 2008)

Rest in Peace fellow Warrior


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Rest in peace and may God bring peace to your family.


----------



## lionheart (Aug 8, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas...


----------



## P. Beck (Aug 12, 2008)

We had the memorial out in front of CJSOTF-A the other day.

During the Fallen Comrade ceremony, held at about 0'dark thirty local, I was granted the honor and privilege of being the M240 tail-gunner to stand guard over him on the GMV. I know the MARSOC guys would do the same for me.

I was doing ok until that last stretch, out on the runway, rolling to the aircraft.  The faint strains of the pipes playing Amazing Grace hit me like a short hard right to the stomach.

So, I'll tell you all right now up front.  If you see the video or the pics of the ceremony, the gunner with the tears running down his face was me.

And, yes, before you ask, the 240 was loaded. As was the .50 in the turret. That's the way we roll.


----------



## car (Aug 12, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> We had the memorial out in front of CJSOTF-A the other day.
> 
> During the Fallen Comrade ceremony, held at about 0'dark thirty local, I was granted the honor and privilege of being the M240 tail-gunner to stand guard over him on the GMV. I know the MARSOC guys would do the same for me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 12, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## infantryguy82 (Aug 12, 2008)

Rest easy Sir. Semper Fi!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you for your post, P. Beck.  Stay safe out there.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Sir (Salute).


----------

